# It's just so fun to mock her!



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Poor Hillary is having a bad week. Book sales are dismal. The reviews are hilarious. And her TV appearances have been comical. Lets take a moment and just enjoy the humiliation of the Benghazi murderer!






Reviews of _Hard Choices_ on amazon.com:

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Hard Choices

Check out the *The most helpful favorable review* at the top of the page.

This was one of my favorites:

_"The only "hard choice" I saw Hillary make was to stay married to Prez Bill after he stuck his uncut little cigar into every girl/woman/female in sight throughout his reign. Quite an example our Hillary set for her young daughter and the millions of young women who might look up to her, no? Marry for power and stick with it, no matter how soul-squashing or humiliating the experience is. Even if hubby thinks of women as human ashtrays, Chels, stay married just to leach off a little more of his power. Hard choices indeed.

Anywho, this book is pretty much everything you DON'T want from a memoir: dishonest, condescending, clueless, and - worst of all - dry as dust. And guess what? No matter how many hundreds of "Not Helpful" votes the Clinton Cronies slam this review with, and no matter how many fake five-star reviews they concoct, my one-star rating - and the HUNDREDS of other one-star votes that preceded mine and helped to give HC the two-star average she (and it) deserves - shall remain."
_
Nice, right?!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 5800


This was the best I could find. But what difference does it make now?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Casie said:


> ..enjoy the humiliation of the Benghazi murderer!..


What's the story on Benghazi?
Here in Britain the news coverage was scanty, apparently terrorists attacked the US embassy and killed some Americans, but what amazed me is that Obama seemed to let them get away with it and didn't go after them! Was Hilary ivolved?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Long story short...

Terrorists were set to over-run the US embassy.

Pres and Hillary knew it was going to happen.

Embassy requested evacuation.

White house did nothing.

They died.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Hillary was in on the CIA operation being run out of the consulate. She repeatedly ignored or denied pleas for more security forces, because she wanted to limit how many people could catch on to the situation. When the attack started she was in on the decision to stand down. It was like a stupid spy movie where the exposed spy gets disavowed and burned. And then she went on news conferences and lied and lied and lied about a YouTube video. But the thing I hate her for the most was the press conference they held in front of the coffins, when the dead returned home..... and then told congress, "What difference does it make?".


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes it is and I am thoroughly enjoying it. Whats scary though is she will probably still try to run for president in 2016 and will likely win it as I am sure the Republicans will offer yet another RINO candidate as opposition in 2016 in pursuit of another epic failure in an election they could easily win if they really wanted to.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, she's got that very serious heart condition so at every campaign stop we just need a few people to shout, *BOO!* at her.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

"She had a right transverse venous thrombosis, or a blood clot between her brain and skull. She had developed the clot in one of the veins that drains blood from the brain to the heart. The doctors explained that blood stagnates when you spend a lot of time on airplanes, and Hillary had clocked countless hours flying around the world," Klein writes, according to the excerpts.

Clinton had an "intrinsic tendency to form clots and faint" Klein added, citing fainting spells in Buffalo and Yemen and "other unspecified fainting episodes."

The fainting spells indicated there was an underlying heart problem, Klein writes, adding that a cardiac stress test "indicated that her heart rhythm and heart valves were not normal."

Klein wrote that sources were told that Clinton's doctors considered performing valve-replacement surgery. That option was ultimately rejected, Klein writes, but former President Bill Clinton was warned that Hillary Clinton "has to be carefully monitored for the rest of her life."

Read more: Book: Hillary has heart problem | TheHill


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Yes it is and I am thoroughly enjoying it. Whats scary though is she will probably still try to run for president in 2016 and will likely win it as I am sure the Republicans will offer yet another RINO candidate as opposition in 2016 in pursuit of another epic failure in an election they could easily win if they really wanted to.


well, let's not forget that if hillary runs and you DON'T vote for her, it's because you're a sexist bigot who thinks only rich white men should have any power


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I hate her. Like literally, I hate her. She is a despicable, mean spirited, nasty little troll, and the world would be better off without her. Hopefully her condition will get the better of her and we won't have to worry about her anymore. Or her plane will crash. Or someone will know that terrorists are coming to kill her and they do nothing about it. Karma. Whatever.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Long story short...
> Terrorists were set to over-run the US embassy.
> Pres and Hillary knew it was going to happen.
> Embassy requested evacuation.
> ...


Why didn't the WH evacuate them, was it a misunderstanding or some kind of foulup?
One rumour I heard on the net was that one of the diplomats was gay which is why the WH didn't want to upset muslims by rescuing him.
And after the attack all we got from the WH was deafening silence as if they just wanted the whole thing to be forgotten!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Scrambling one single fighter aircraft from Aviano would have saved the embassy and our men. Glen Doherty and Tyrone Woods held off the attack for 12+ hours, killing 60 of the attacking force by themselves. Remember these 2 men had no weapons when they ran to the compound. What they had they took from Libyan security forces or attackers. They "painted" the large mortar equipment set up outside the compound with a targeting laser and waited for a fighter plane to take it out.








Glen Doherty and Tyrone Woods

"The team was in constant radio contact with their headquarters. In fact, at least one member of the team was on the roof of the annex manning a heavy machine gun when mortars were fired at the CIA compound. The security officer had a laser on the target that was firing and repeatedly requested back-up support from a Spectre gunship, which is commonly used by U.S. Special Operations forces to provide support to Special Operations teams on the ground involved in intense firefights." -John Hinderaker, Benghazigate

Hillary/Obama did not approve a rescue because they didn't want anyone knowing the truth of what they were doing there.

That's why they came out and said, "It's all about YouTube! We like totally swear!"

Because they couldn't say, "We got busted gun running into Syria, just like we got busted running guns into Mexico. But this time we tried to hide it in a diplomatic embassy. Oops, sorry!"

It was better for them politically to make sure everyone there died, so there would be no one around to question the YouTube story or shed light on one of the many nasty Blackwater operations they love doing so much.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

30% Discount To Book And Still Not Cheap Enough...

I'll let you know if it gets down to around a buck. At that price it would make a fun sighting-in target. (Fire starter, toilet paper, bird cage liner.)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Clinton is the richest President in history by any standard. But they are just one of the little people. Bill, Hillary where is all the charity money?
Why has nearly none of it been spent


----------

